# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] ένα ζευγάρι budgie!

## chrissa

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!
Δυστυχώς, λόγο έλλειψης χώρου, είμαι υποχρεωμένη να αποχωριστώ δύο από τα παπαγαλάκια μου. Πρόκειται για ένα υπέροχο ζευγάρι budgie που έχει κάνει δύο γέννες. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα πουλάκια από τη δεύτερη γέννα ετοιμάζονται να βγουν από τη φωλιά! Μόλις αυτό συμβεί, πιθανότατα λίγο μετά το Πάσχα, θα μπορέσω να τα δώσω. Παπαγαλάκια από την πρώτη τους γέννα έχουν πάρει δύο μέλη της ομάδας, ο Efthimis98 και ο Jordan.
Θα ήθελα να τα δώσω σε κάποιον που θα τα αγαπά και θα τα φροντίζει. Δεν τα στέλνω εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης, για να μην ταλαιπωρηθούν κατά τη μεταφορά.

----------


## panoss

Ενδιαφέρομαι!!!!!

----------


## chrissa

Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη! Δεν θέλω να χωρίσω το ζευγάρι. Θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε επικοινωνήσει παλαιότερα και έψαχνες για ένα αρσενικό budgie. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... οι γονείς του γλυκούλη μου!!!  :Happy: 
Το ίδιο κουκλάκια είναι και αυτά!!!  Μακάρι να είχα χώρο και χρόνο (βλέπεις δίνω πτυχίο στα Αγγλικά, έρχονται και εξετάσεις) ... θα τα έπαιρνα, αλλά δεν γίνεται δυστυχώς!!!  :sad: 

Ελπίζω να πάνε σε καλά χέρια!!!

----------


## chrissa

Καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις σου Ευθύμη μου! 
Μακάρι να βρεθείς κάποιος, τόσο υπέροχος, όσο κι εσύ για τους γονείς του Πίπη!

----------


## panoss

χαχα!!! 
Και εσύ δίνεις εξετάσεις??Άντε και καλή μας επιτυχία!!

Οκ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τα πάρω και τα 2!!!!

----------


## serafeim

κριμα θα σου ελεγα κι εγω.. αλλα δεν τα στελνεισ εκτος...

----------


## iraklis

ενδιαφερομαι και γω

----------


## chrissa

Λυπάμαι πολύ παιδιά (serafeim & Iraklis) αλλά όπως σημείωσα και στο μήνυμα μου δεν τα στέλνω εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης... 
Panoss λυπάμαι επίσης αλλά επιθυμώ να δώσω τα μωρά μου σε κάποιον που να τα θέλει πραγματικά και όχι που απλά δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να τα πάρει και τα δύο. Συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι σκληρή μα προτιμώ να ξεκαθαρίζω τα πράγματα εξ' αρχής.

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι χρυσα να πανε και τα δυο στα καλυτερα χερια....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrissa

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη... για όλα!

----------


## lilith

συμφωνώ με τη χρύσα!!αντε καλη τύχη να έχουν είναι κουκλιά!

----------


## iraklis

μπορω να ερθω να τα παρω εγω

----------


## panoss

Οκ αν το νομίζεις αυτό Χρύσα..

----------


## greg23

ΧΡΥΣΑ σου έστειλα μήνυμα pm. Ενδιαφέρονται είχαμε μιλήσει ξανά. ΠΑρακαλω απάντησε μου

----------


## chrissa

Γρηγόρη όπως σου εξήγησα και στο μήνυμα δυστυχώς η απόσταση είναι που με σταματά. Ελπίζω να βρεις σύντομα ένα πουλάκι! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## serafeim

Ακομα να βρουνε σπιτι τοσο ομορφα πουλια?
Αντε αντε! Κανενας θεσσαλονικιος?

----------


## stephan

Είναι και ζευγάρι τα άτιμα  :winky:  σε άλλη περίπτωση πιθανών να έπαιρνα την θηλυκια. Τι ηλικία έχουν;

----------


## iraklis

τα θελω εγω μπορω να ερθω να τα παρω εδω και καιρο ψαχνω παπαγαλακια ιδικα και αν ειναι ζευγαρι

----------


## chrissa

Τα παπαγαλάκια έχουν βρει σπίτι, οπότε η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει.

----------

